# acá / aquí



## lovedog_49507

*W*hat*'s* the difference between the 2 *--* aqu*í* and ac*á**?*

<< Moderator note: Several threads with the exact same question were merged to create this thread. The thread was then closed because none of the questions included a specific context or sample sentence, as required by the forum rules. >>


----------



## Manuel Herman

There is no difference between *acá* and *aquí. *Acá is mostly used in América and aquí in Spain, but no more.


----------



## Vivero

In practice, Manuel is almost right... almost no difference in common expressions. But if you read the definitions of "acá" and "aquí" in the dictionary (both in our Wordreference spanish-english dictionary and in the Real Academia dict.) you will see that there are differences. 
  For instance, when you ask a person to move some object (a chair, or an ash tray) closer to you, you say: "¡tráelo más acá!" (in Spain and in America). You can't use "aquí" for that purpose and say "¡tráelo más aquí!"... that's wrong. Of course, "¡tráelo más cerca!" is ok.

Another example: if an american speaker wants to say that in his country Calculus is studied in the second year, and in Spain it is studied in the third year, and that's  a problem for validating diplomas, he will say: "*Acá* estudiamos cálculo en segundo y allá en tercero; *aquí *está el problema para revalidar títulos". In Spain we use "aquí" instead of "acá" in such an statement: "*Aquí* estudiamos cálculo en segundo y allá en tercero; he *aquí*  el problema para revalidar títulos", losing the subtle difference between the geographic "acá" (in this country...) and the conceptual "aquí" (in this fact...). Spanish speakers of America use to say that their vocabulary is richer than ours, with more subtle differences between words; they will love this example!.

It is a good idea to read the translations or definitions in dictionaries, and try to grasp the subtle differences. In my opinion, there is a difference.


----------



## Manuel Herman

Totally agree whit Vivero,  when I said that there was no difference I means that acá and aquí has the same meaning. Great explanation


----------



## Vivero

Muy amable, Manuel. Gracias. 

Lovedog: veo que eres cubano, así que te supongo hispanoparlante; perdona, no me había fijado antes. ¡Menuda parrafada te he soltado en cuasi-inglés!


----------



## elpoderoso

buenas tardes a todos,
tengo unas problemas con las palabras siguientes, 
aqui y acá,
¿cuando se debe usar estas palabras? y tambien tengo las mismas problemas con ''allí'' y ''allá''
gracias de antemano


----------



## Rayines

elpoderoso said:


> buenas tardes a todos,
> tengo unas problemas con las palabras siguientes,
> aqui y acá,
> ¿cuando se debe usar estas palabras? y tambien tengo las mismas problemas con ''allí'' y ''allá''
> gracias de antemano


En términos generales, *aquí* y *acá *significan *here*. *Allí *y *allá *significan *there*. En la práctica puedes usar ambas palabras de cada par indistintamente.
Cuando busques palabras tan puntuales, miras en el diccionario de WR, y abajo encuentras los hilos en que fueron tratadas:
*ACÁ/AQUÍ*
*ALLÁ/ALLÍ*
(Tienes para entretenerte )


----------



## elpoderoso

gracias, i now realize i should have looked for previous threads on the subject.


----------



## Shiggity

Vivero said:


> In practice, Manuel is almost right... almost no difference in common expressions. But if you read the definitions of "acá" and "aquí" in the dictionary (both in our Wordreference spanish-english dictionary and in the Real Academia dict.) you will see that there are differences.
> For instance, when you ask a person to move some object (a chair, or an ash tray) closer to you, you say: "¡tráelo más acá!" (in Spain and in America). You can't use "aquí" for that purpose and say "¡tráelo más aquí!"... that's wrong. Of course, "¡tráelo más cerca!" is ok.
> 
> Another example: if an american speaker wants to say that in his country Calculus is studied in the second year, and in Spain it is studied in the third year, and that's a problem for validating diplomas, he will say: "*Acá* estudiamos cálculo en segundo y allá en tercero; *aquí *está el problema para revalidar títulos". In Spain we use "aquí" instead of "acá" in such an statement: "*Aquí* estudiamos cálculo en segundo y allá en tercero; he *aquí* el problema para revalidar títulos", losing the subtle difference between the geographic "acá" (in this country...) and the conceptual "aquí" (in this fact...). Spanish speakers of America use to say that their vocabulary is richer than ours, with more subtle differences between words; they will love this example!.
> 
> It is a good idea to read the translations or definitions in dictionaries, and try to grasp the subtle differences. In my opinion, there is a difference.


 
Good Lord, you have a good command of English.


----------



## Vivero

Shiggity said:


> Good Lord, you have a good command of English.



And you are very kind. Thank you, Shiggity


----------



## Shiggity

My pleasure


----------



## little harley

My experience has been that the people with the greatest command and most correct usage of English are people not natives of England or America. Alas...


----------



## sweatpants

Fantastic explanation Vivero!  I just wanted to let you know it helped me more than a year after your post.


----------



## Vivero

sweatpants said:


> Fantastic explanation Vivero!  I just wanted to let you know it helped me more than a year after your post.



I'm glad (and a little flattered  ) to know it, sweatpants. Thank you very much.


----------



## malaka_malaka

little harley said:


> My experience has been that the people with the greatest command and most correct usage of English are people not natives of England or America. Alas...



I agree. The people who learn it know it better than the native speakers. they learn exactly how all the grammar works and all that stuff. I'd say I have a good hold on my english, but things like its/it's, than/then; its harder for a native speaker to grasp than when you learn from the beginning the differences.


----------



## Vanysh

Manuel Herman said:


> There is no difference between *acá* and *aquí. *Acá is mostly used in América and aquí in Spain, but no more.



I never realized that, but it's true!
Good to know. I've seen that we have a lot of differences with your spanish since I'm a member here!


----------



## susantash

Hola!
Acá en Uruguay y me atrevería decir en todo el río de la plata, usamos casi exclusivamente "acá", a no ser que estemos escribiendo algo bastante formal, como un trabajo académico. Supuestamente uno debería utilizar "aquí" cuando está hablando de un punto definido. Por ejemplo: "déjelo aquí" (Explicándole al encargado de la mueblería donde poner el sofá que acabo de comprar); o si no "un poquito más acá" (mismo contexto) *No estoy señalando ningún punto en particular,* sino una *dirección* o una *aproximación *al punto.
Pero sucede que en Uruguay y muy probablemente todo Buenos Aires, nuestro "aquí" hace mucho tiempo que se transformó en "acá". Así, en mi ejemplo anterior, diríamos: "déjelo acá" (señalando un punto en particular)
Lo mismo pasa con allí y allá. "*Allí*" se usa cuando te referís a *un punto en particular alejado de donde estás vos, *y "*allá*" cuando te referís no al punto exacto sino más bien *una zona* alejada de vos, y tenemos también "ahí", que se usa para señalar un punto no muy alejado de vos; *más cerca* que "allá". 
Como te decía antes, del par "aquí/acá"  nosotros los rioplatenses sólo usamos "acá" tanto con el valor de zona próxima como de punto próximo al hablante, pero (y en esto creo que Uruguay difiere de Buenos Aires puesto que uruguay sí lo usa) del par "allí/ahí" nosotros utlizamos los dos.
Una última cosa, y espero no complicarte demasiado el panorama: La *percepción *del hablante de lo que está cerca o lejos suyo es primordial para entender esto, pero* no solo* lo que está *físicamente* cerca o lejos sino también (y yo como conclusión mía diría) lo que está *mental y emocionalmente* cerca o lejos.
Saludos!


----------



## kate987

Cúal es la diferencia?
*acá/aquí*


----------



## mhp

You'll find many previous threads with the same title
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=acá+aquí


----------



## Blackonix

Hola Kate987;

No hay ninguna diferencia ambos se referirían al adverbio here" en inglés. 

Así que realmente el uso de uno u otro depende de la zona de habla hispana, personalmente en España creo porque es que ambos se oyen, es más común el decir "aquí" mientras que "acá" es más español latino.

Edito**, cierto que tras ver el enlace me he percatado de otros significados, y decir que siempre que emplees "aquí", puedes también decir acá", pero no a la inversa en todos los casos; las excepciones en el link


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

De acuerdo con Blackonix, pero me asaltó la duda y mirad lo que dice el DRAE:

*acá**.*
(Del lat. _eccum hac_, he aquí).

*1. *adv. l. En este lugar o cerca de él, a este lugar o cerca de él. No es tan explícito como _aquí,_ por eso admite ciertos grados de comparación. _Tan acá_ _Más acá_ _Muy acá_


_Saludos_


----------



## Blackonix

sí, a eso me refería con las excepciones


----------



## aLexzkter

Digamos que aquí es un punto especifico.
Acá es un conjunto de puntos de un espacio.

Lo que personalmente veo que no suena bien es cuando una persona le dice a alguien: ¡Ven para aquí! Suena mejor decir: ¡Ven para acá! (que se acerque a 1 metro de mí en cualquiera de los puntos a mi alrededor a esa distancia.)


----------



## Blackonix

sí o dices: "ven para acá" o "ven aquí", cierto


----------



## aLexzkter

Blackonix said:


> sí o dices: "ven para acá" o "ven aquí", cierto




En Argentina o en Uruguay también se podría decir:

Vení para acá, o....Vení acá loco!! xD which means, come here you crazy dude!?


----------



## JB

Please continue this discussion in any of the prior threads listed in Post #2.
In future, please always check our WR Dictionary for prior links before opening a duplicate, triplicate, etc.
Thanks.


----------



## elGringoSerio

little harley said:


> My experience has been that the people with the greatest command and most correct usage of English are people not natives of England or America. Alas...


 A favorite quote of my friend who studied linguistics is: "The language is in the mouth of the native speaker". That is, as we change the way we say things (correct v. incorrect usage, etc.) the language itself evolves and changes over time. A few examples: "Ya'll" (you all), "Jeet?" (Did you eat?), "might could" (instead of just "might" or "could"). By my examples, clearly, I'm from the south but I think she makes a valid point in General.


----------

